# keine grafische Oberfläche - SuSE Linux 8.2



## the-flow (30. November 2003)

Hallo,

Ich wollte von meinem Microsoft Betriebssystem auf Linux umsteigen. Daher habe ich mir günstig SuSE Linux 8.2 auf einer DVD (Zeischrift: Linux Intern) zugelegt.

Soweit so gut. Ich habe also Linux, wie in diesem Heft beschrieben installiert, aber nach erfolgreicher Installation komme ich nach dem Booten nicht in diese grafische Oberfläche (ich glaube KDE, oder so ähnlich).

Nun wollte ich fragen, was ich noch einstellen / machen muss, damit ich mich mit dieser Desktop-Oberfläche in Linux einarbeiten kann?

Meine Computerdaten:
Athlon XP 2600+
ATI Radeon 9000 Families (128 MB)
1GB RAM
Partitionen: 65GB (Fat-32), 15GB (2 Linux-Partitionen), 60GB (Windows-NTFS) und 60GB (Fat-32)
Peacock Entrada 17" (Monitor)

Ich hoffe, dass mir jemand bei meinem Problem helfen kann. Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus.

Mit freundlichem Gruß,
Florian


----------



## derGugi (1. Dezember 2003)

Hallo
Vielleicht hast du die grafische Oberfläche nicht installiert. Wenn du in der Konsole bist, probier mal startx einzugeben. Wenn das nicht geht, musst du wohl etwas nach installieren. Das kannst du mit yast machen. (was du installieren musst, steht wahrscheinlich in der Errorausgabe bei startx).

Wenn du aber mit startx in die graphische Oberfläche kommst, steht wahrscheinlich der Default Runlevel nicht auf 5. Dann musst du den ändern.


----------



## js-mueller (1. Dezember 2003)

Naja SuSE instaliert das eigentlich immer gleich.
Ich hatte das selbe Problem auch schonmal, aber mit einer älteren SuSE version, da wurde meine Grafikkarte nicht erkannt und ich muss sie in der XF96Config selver einstellen.
Bei mir war das aber eine nvidia.
Ich würd mal gucken was passiert wende startx eingibst, wie das mein vorredner schon geagt hat. Wenn da was mit screen error kommt, liegt es an der Grafikkarten konfiguration


----------



## tuxracer (1. Dezember 2003)

Da das was er da installiert keine komplette SuSe ist, sondern ne etwas abgespeckte HeftCd, kann das schon sein, das die nur den Runlevel 3 startet.


Einfach mal probieren mit startx.

ansonsten mal probieren, ob einer der folgenden Befehle funktioniert

sax2 
sax
xf86config

zudem was mir fehlt, was für ne Graka hast Du.
hat während der Installation der grafische Modus funktioniert?


----------



## the-flow (1. Dezember 2003)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Bei der Installation hatte ich eine wunderschöne grafische Oberfläche.

Ich habe das komplette System installiert.
Das einzige, was diese Heft-DVD nicht bietet ist technischer Support von SuSE, alles andere ist, wie bei der "normalen" SuSE Linux 8.2 Version.

Das mit dem Runlevel auf 5 schalten ist nicht nötig, da ich beim booten automatisch in diesem Runlevel bin.

Die Befehle von euch, wie startx haben leider nicht funktioniert... 

Ich werde aber die genauen Fehlerangaben, etc. die nach Eingabe des Befehls erscheinen noch hier hinschreiben.

Eine Frage:
Wie installiere ich meine Grafikkarte, wenn ich die Treiber von der Webseite auf meinem Rechner gespeichert habe und nun den Pfad zu dieser Datei angeben möchte?


----------



## tuxracer (1. Dezember 2003)

Was ich immer noch nicht weiss, was für ne Grafikkarte Du hast.

haben die Befehle

sax2
sax
xf86config

alle nicht funktioniert?

was passiert wenn Du in der Konsole startx eingegeben hast?


----------



## js-mueller (1. Dezember 2003)

Hat er doch geschrieben:


> ATI Radeon 9000 Families (128 MB)


----------



## Christian Fein (1. Dezember 2003)

Die ist ziemlich neu oder?

kann sein das die Hardware erkennung diese noch nicht kennt.

Also Editor starten (nimm als anfänger den mcedit) und dann die 
/etc/X11/XFree86-4 editieren.

könnte auch in einem anderen verzeichnis liegen. Suche sie mit 
locate XFree86 

Wenn du die Datei geöffnet hast unter driver "ati" eintragen.


----------



## Christian Fein (1. Dezember 2003)

Kommando zurück:

Schau hier nach deiner Grafikkarte und führe die Befehle aus:
http://portal.suse.de/sdb/de/2001/04/wessels_problematic_chipsets.html


----------



## the-flow (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *Kommando zurück:
> 
> Schau hier nach deiner Grafikkarte und führe die Befehle aus:
> http://portal.suse.de/sdb/de/2001/04/wessels_problematic_chipsets.html *


Danke, das werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren...


----------

